# I believe I took a photo that captures Sticky Buns in her truest form...



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Omg ahahah so cute!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Love the name! :rofl:


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Love the name! :rofl:




Thanks! Although it's not her full proper name... she has a title

Admiral Sticky Buns


My boyfriend said we could only get her if he could name her... and how could I say no?


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

X3


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow... That is a great picture. Sticky buns is adorable lol.

What camera do you use?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Wow... That is a great picture. Sticky buns is adorable lol.
> 
> What camera do you use?


Thanks!

It's a Nikon D5100.. I'm 99% that I used my 18-55mm lens for this.


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

I just died from her cuteness!


----------



## hodad66 (Jun 21, 2013)

great shot!!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

hodad66 said:


> great shot!!




thanks!


----------

